# Copyright Cops Go After Town For Creating Little Mermaid Statue



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"It's hard to believe that this one artist, whose been dead for fifty years, should have total control over statues of mermaids, but that's what today's copyright law gives us. Isn't it great?"
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090731/0337175728.shtml


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Little Mermaid Statue Free To Be After Artist's Estate Didn't Expect Negative Publicity


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It'd be interesting to see the two statues to see just how similar they are... (regardless of the bust size, as they mention.  )


----------

